# You are a true cat person.....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

When you attend a conference and they use a laser pointer and all you can think about is kittens pouncing it!!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

When every example you use at work ends up being about your cats and their behavior....good thing I have patient (or cat-friendly) co-workers!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

:catmilk:heartrcat:kittyball


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You ask the maitre d' for a doggie bag for the strays at company VIP international customer luxury dinners. And you stand on the sidewalk dividing the booty equally among the strays when you get back home at 2:00 am


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> You ask the maitre d' for a doggie bag for the strays at company VIP international customer luxury dinners. And you stand on the sidewalk dividing the booty equally among the strays when you get back home at 2:00 am


An international VIP luxury dinner??? I might just have joined the strays!! I'll bet that was some fine dining that night!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL the VIP customers are international, the fine restaurant is very local, Middle Eastern / Moroccan cuisine. I'll take you there if they ever invent a pill against missing-the-cats vacations sickness.


----------



## proudkittymomma (Aug 7, 2013)

You're at work listening to a customer talk about their kids and you compare qualities their human children share with your cat-kids. (I always feel like I'm offending them when I do this...)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

So true!!


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

when you plan your renovation of the living room with mainly your cats in mind! 
It's a good thing I'm cute (at least that's what hubby keeps saying)! :crazy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you seen the TV ad, I think for a thermostat probably, where the guy wants to adjust the temperature but the girl says no, so he gets the laser pointer toy and gets the cat to chase it up the wall and to the thermostat control? LOL.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

proudkittymomma said:


> You're at work listening to a customer talk about their kids and you compare qualities their human children share with your cat-kids. (I always feel like I'm offending them when I do this...)


 
ROFLMAO!!!!! i do this ALL the time!!!!! i even do it to my brother. hahaha


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

gizmothecat said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!! i do this ALL the time!!!!! i even do it to my brother. hahaha


Me too!! I was at a grumpy office worker's cubical to do some sort of government business and I saw pictures of her cats all over the walls. I said "OH!! BABY PICTURES!!" and immediately she melted, became all sweet and nice as we talked cats and I got first class service.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahahaha that is awesome!!!! . I think cat people gush more over their cats than humans do with babies. 

It annoys my brother so much hahaha (shrugs)


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

When you wake up with your back hurting and the first thing your friends and family say to you in response to seeing you in pain is "why didn't you just push the cats off of you?" When you havent even said anything to them And you cant say anything back because the reason your backs hurting is from letting the cats sleep on you... xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, soooo true, BrittyBear! And I thought that was only me!

...When someone wants to engage you in conversation, they talk about cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...When you inform your Vice President that you have 2 important things to tell her, and one is that exactly 1 month from today it's your kitten's first birthday. 

(Yes, I did that, because she had held the kitten when it was found in the street by the office and given to me in a cardboard box, and she'd felt very sorry for him)


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

...When all you want for your birthday from your husband is to have him build shelves on your walls for your cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...You know exactly, to the drop, what strength of flow each of your kittens likes from the tap, and you get impatient with yourself when you can't achieve it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...you make yourself a seat beside the computer chair because your cat won't give up the chair, and when you finally finish gettng comfortable and can use the computer, she simply jumps down and goes to sit somewhere else.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Whenever my sis-in-law speak to her grand children, its the exact same way, baby language I use to speak to ET. I can't help laughing deep inside me, cos I can't tell her the way she speaks reminds me of my cat, she will be so offended, since she never like cats.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

When you have given up your cable TV, your land line phone and put off buying that new sofa or car because you'd rather buy cat food, litter and toys.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...When you make an appt. for the vet but postpone making one for your doctor because of lack of time.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...When upon arrival at the vet's it is you who needs a tranquilizer, not the cat.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

When upon returning home, you greet the cats before any of your human family members xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

brittybear said:


> when upon returning home, you greet the cats before any of your human family members xd
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


ditto!! :d


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When you both need urgent dental care, but the cat gets to go first.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

When every song you hear on the radio you turn into a song about cats. (True story, I do this). For example, the story of my life by One Direction Becomes "The Story of My Cats". I do this with almost every song on the radio.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's bed time but the cats are comfortably stretched out on the bed.... so you spend the night on the couch.....


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

MowMow said:


> It's bed time but the cats are comfortably stretched out on the bed.... so you spend the night on the couch.....


Or when the cats are asleep on you on the couch at night so you just fall asleep where you're at so you dont have to disturb them by moving xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear said:


> Or when the cats are asleep on you on the couch at night so you just fall asleep where you're at so you dont have to disturb them by moving xD
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Like this!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...When you grab some kind of blanket to sleep under, because some of the cats have fallen asleep on the bed duvet and you don't want to pull it from under them.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

When most times you rather spend time with your cats than other people, lol.

Or when my ideal dream home consists of a sleek, modern home filled with cat paradise, similar to this: Unbelievable Cat-friendly House Design from Japan ? hauspanther

Or this: Keiji Hirose, Fauna+Design The Cats' House story 1 - YouTube
(sorry, the narration is in Japanese, folks!) This house is built for 16 cats and 5 dogs but is mostly structured for the felines. The guy (Mr. Hirose) in the video is the designer/architect for this fab house in Japan. I found the kitty-exclusive sink and drippy fountain to be adorable! 

Only drawback? Prolly tons of fur shedding but still loads of fun to hang out in!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

BrittyBear said:


> When upon returning home, you greet the cats before any of your human family members xD
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HAHAHAHAHAHAH TRUE TRUE TRUE!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> When most times you rather spend time with your cats than other people, lol.
> 
> Or when my ideal dream home consists of a sleek, modern home filled with cat paradise, similar to this: Unbelievable Cat-friendly House Design from Japan ? hauspanther
> 
> ...


 

hahahahah i copied this pic from that site. i cracked up....the pic on the left!!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

When I have to give up my chair I was already on, for a kitty longing to take over.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You are actually excited to wake up at 4AM after syringe feeding sick kittens last night and are so HAPPY about it because you may just have some time to actually enjoy some important things in life like coffee and Cat Forum (after feeding them again of course!)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...when you can't let a day go by without feeding the strays because if you don't show at the right time, they make such ruckus calling you from 7 floors down that you know anyway you won't be able to sleep.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You're in the infant department of Kmart... buying footie pajamas... for a CAT.

I think that officially crossed me over into Krazy Cat lady territory!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

When scrolling through the lists of thumbnails on your mobile gallery, all you find are picts of your cat.

When turning on your computer and mobile, you are faced with a pict of your cat. He has become the sole model in your all wallpaper.

I am still not a true cat lady, but a typical cat owner.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

When you go to the thrift store and buy all the baby blankets you can find for your foster room and the lady asks how many babies you have and you say 11 - then watch their jaw drop!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> When you go to the thrift store and buy all the baby blankets you can find for your foster room and the lady asks how many babies you have and you say 11 - then watch their jaw drop!


ROFLMAO!! Marcia, I would have loved to have seen that expression!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sharon, especially at my age!! I'm very obviously past human baby rearing age!! I was quick to explain that I had kittens, but then you get the "why aren't you spaying your cat" look, then you have to go into the whole foster explanation. Why can't people just let you shop???? Who knew thrift store cashiers could be so judgmental!!??


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

... if you walk through the village meowing at every stray you see (when there is nobody in sight of course.) Or perhaps you are crazy period.

I too get that look when I buy fleece blankets: the woman says "for your cats" as if it was one of the Seven Deadly Sins.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...if you calculate the cost of something according to how many things for your cats you could buy with that money.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Amen, Straysmommy!! We cancelled our cable TV, our ADT home security and our land line telephone and are now saving about $150 a month. Enough to cover (almost) the cost of the cat food I buy!

For anyone thinking of breaking into the house now we have a SimpliSafe system instead!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

When we watch the litter box like a hawk and can be that happy when there's a deposit and even bothered to examine it. I guess only a pet lover (dog or cat or even fishes) is crazy enough to do that.


----------

